# Monkton Farleigh Tunnel, March 2013



## PaulPowers (Mar 17, 2013)

> Monkton Farleigh ammunition depot utilised an old stone quarry below a plateau some 450 feet above the valley floor in which ran the main line railway that was its principal source of supply. Before the depot could be commissioned, an efficient means was need to bring in ammunition from the railway at Farleigh Down Sidings. The sidings were just over a mile from the depot as the crow flies but more than four miles by road along steep and tortuous country lanes.



According to the MOD the underground military stuff in Wiltshire doesn't exist so you're not about to look at this and the pictures don't exist.

I also looked at some other stuff in the area but my battery died in here 

Archive Pic


























Archive Pic


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep, yep, that's pretty much how it's done.
What you doing that far south anyway? 
Amazingly well lit pics as usual dude, keep it up, we always enjoy these.


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 17, 2013)

I had a job on in Salisbury that only took ten minutes so decided to spend the rest of the day under Corsham and Box


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 18, 2013)

some good photos there mate,always glad to see shots of this place.The ammo dump was actually up and running for some time before the tunnel was operational the siding was originally serviced by an overhead aerial ropeway the only bits of which left are a number of the concrete pylon bases such as this





the ammo dump end of the ropeway




the sidings end




I posted some info on the tunnel here

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/mai...ighlight=monkton+farleigh+tunnel#.UUceDTexrUk


----------



## tank2020 (Mar 18, 2013)

Really nicely lit pics, especially the first few. Went here with my boy, never made it to the end he wouldn't stop moaning, its quite a trek. Hope I didn't miss to much.


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like quite a few more of the rollers for the conveyor belt have gone  70 years old and they still spun like they were new.


----------



## shatners (Mar 19, 2013)

Great find that mate... quality lighting as awell as always.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Mar 20, 2013)

This is very interesting, with fantastic photography (as always) to top it off!


----------



## HorZa (Mar 25, 2013)

Fantastic, looks really interesting.


----------

